

Microsoft launches $114 Lumia 530 with 4-inch display - programminggeek
http://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2014/07/23/microsoft-launches-114-lumia-530-4-inch-display-hits-europe-next-month/

======
Someone1234
Say what you will about Windows Phone, they're killing it when it comes to low
end devices. Now, yes, there are some pretty awesome Android devices in that
price range (looking at you ZTE) however in my view you always FEEL like
you're on a cheap low end devices (not least of all because many ship with
Android 2.xx still(!)).

Plus these devices are really good for less tech' savvy individuals. As much
as I like Android (because of freedom, and choice) for someone like my mom
these things not only don't matter but actually can add to the frustration of
using the devices. Windows Phone really excels there.

I've been almost tempted just to buy a $100 Windows Phone just to develop
on/just for the experience. I don't think I'd wind up migrating to it but at
that price it is almost a toy-purchase.

